

Why Ant Foraging is like TCP - mkopinsky
http://engineering.stanford.edu/news/stanford-biologist-computer-scientist-discover-anternet?v=1

======
xtacy
Earlier discussion on the same topic:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4433142>

~~~
mkopinsky
Oops. Be it known that I was not the one who added the ?v=1 to the end of the
link to avoid the dupe detector. (I did, however, steal this link straight
from /r/technology though.)

~~~
heydenberk
FWIW, this is a much more accurate title.

------
malkia
Prior-art :) - Just kiddin, as TCP is not patented as far as I know... but if
it happened to be - would've that come as prior-art... coming from the ants?

(But then one have to prove that ants did that from long time ago, and did not
actually learned by reverse engineering our backbones).

------
barbs
Also similar, the protocol used in Jason Rohrer's MUTE peer-to-peer network:
<http://mute-net.sourceforge.net/howAnts.shtml>

------
automagical
similar work - AntNet -
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/project/jair/pub/volume9/dicaro...](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/project/jair/pub/volume9/dicaro98a.pdf)

------
Evbn
This is not news. There were talks on swarm intelligence when I was in college
over a decade ago, and it wasn't new then, either.

~~~
mahmud
yep. Ant-protocols have been studied to death. Not sure what is new here.

